# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  الزعيم  (  ) / الخيالة (  )

## علي سنجة

*الخميس 23 أكتوبر 2014م
القلعة الحمراء
المريخ ( الزعيم ) / هلال الفاشر ( الخيالة )
الثامنة مساء
الأسبوع السادس والعشرون للممتاز

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*

يشهد ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة التي تجمع  الأحمر وضيفه هلال الفاشر ضمن الجولة 26 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل  المريخ المباراة منتشياً بعد أن توج بلقب كأس السودان مؤخراً على حساب نده  الهلال وسيعمل الفريق على الفوز والمحافظة على فارق النقاط بينه والهلال  المتصدر لحسم اللقب في الجولة الأخيرة بين الطرفين والمقامة يوم الخميس  المقبل، وينتظر أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم تعديلات طفيفة على  القائمة التي خاضت لقاء نهائي كأس السودان مؤخراً وسيكون أبرز المشاركين في  المباراة الثنائي أحمد الباشا قائد الفريق ومجدي عبد اللطيف واللذين فضّل  الجهاز الفني ابقائهما على دكة البدلاء في القمة بالاضافة إلى مشاركة علي  جعفر في متوسط الدفاع إلى جانب باسكال وظهور أحمد ابكر منذ البداية في  الارتكاز إلى جانب علاء الدين يوسف وسيعمل الجهاز الفني للمريخ على اراحة  الثلاثي راجي عبد العاطي وأمير كمال وأيمن سعيد بعد المجهود الكبير الذي  بذلوه في الفترة الأخيرة وبالمقابل يطمح الطرف الثاني في المباراة إلى  تقديم مردود جيد وانهاء مشواره في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة على أفضل ما  يكون بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أمام حامل اللقب الليلة بعد أن ضمن الفريق بقاءه  ضمن أندية الدرجة الممتاز وتفادى خطر خوض سنترليق البقاء أو الهبوط.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*

اعتبر الكابتن برهان تيه المدير الفني للمريخ أن مباراة الأحمر مساء  اليوم أمام هلال الفاشر صعبة للغاية لافتاً إلى أن المريخ اذا خسر نتيجتها  فستصبح مباراة النسور ومن بعدها مباراة القمة مجرد أداء للواجب وأضاف: لذلك  لا يمكن أن أفتح ملف قمة الدوري الممتاز قبل الفراغ من المباريات التي اذا  كسبناها سيصبح لنا هدف نسعى لتحقيقه في قمة الممتاز وأضاف: بالنسبة لي  مباراة هلال الفاشر لا تقل أهمية وصعوبة عن مباراة الهلال ولن ننشغل كثيراً  بالانتصار العريض الذي تحقق على الند الهلال وسنتعامل مع هلال الفاشر  بأكبر قدرٍ ممكن من الاحترام حتى نتمكن من انجاز المهمة على أكمل وجه  وتحقيق النقاط الثلاث وأبان برهان أنه حذّر اللاعبين بشدة من الاستهتار  بالمنافس مهما ترتيبه في المنافسة مؤكداً أن الفوز هو الخيار الوحيد للمريخ  في مباراة اليوم وتعهّد برهان بوضع خطة محكمة تضمن له تأمين المنطقة  الخلفية مع الوصول إلى شباك المنافس نافياً بشدة أن يكون فريقه مشتّت  التفكير بسبب نهائي الممتاز ذاكراً أن النهائي بالنسبة له محطة لم يصلها  الفريق بعد ولن يصلها مالم يكسب مباراتي هلال الفاشر والنسور لذلك فإنه لن  يفتح ملف القمة الا بعد انجاز المهمتين على أكمل وجه.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فاز المريخ على هلال الفاشر في مباراة الدورة الاولي بهدفين دون 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
موفق يا ابو علوة في البوست ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ المباراة لن تكون سهلة الحذر الحذر من اولاد جبرة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجة 
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## اينرامو

*منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفييييق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مخالفة على راس خط 18 مع تراورى المتحرك فى مباراة اليوم يتصدى للكرة باسكال  وترتد من الحارس .... امتلاك كامل للمريخ لزمام المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الان وانغا واقع علي الأرض ان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نقل مباشر .. المريخ و الهلال الفاشر تراوري يضيف الهدف الثاني للمريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول 

وجد فيه الهلال الفاشر اول محاولة للوصول الى شباك المريخ عبر اللاعب محمد النور في الدقيقة الرابعة و الذي اطلق تسديدة قوية ابعدها اللاعب باسكال بعد ان صدها جمال سالم 
المريخ رد بهجمة لم يكتب لها النجاح عبر اللاعب شمس الفلاح ابعدها دفاع الهلال الى رمية تماس 
طرد على جعفر ومنير ادم
قام حكم مباراة المريخ الفاضل عبد العاطي بمنح اللاعبين على جعفر و منير ادم بطاقة حمراء لكل منهما و ذلك بسبب اعتداء لاعب الهلال ورد نجم المريخ عليه 
المريخ يتقدم بهدف 
في الدقيقة 20 احرز المريخ الهدف الاول في المباراة من تسديدة قوية نفذها اللاعب تراوري استقرت في الشباك هدفا احتج عليها الحارس عاصم بارتيز وحصل على بطاقة صفراء و كان الحكم قد منح زكريا ناسيو بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع بخيت خميس 
العارضة تحرم تراوري من هدف 
في الدقيقة 30 اطلق اللاعب تراوري تسديدة قوية عادت من العارضة وسط دهشة الجميع خاصة انصار المريخ .
وفي الدقيقة 38 وجد اللاعب احمد الباشا فرصة لاضافة الهدف الثاني الا ان المدافع عبد الواحد ابعد الكرة من امامه الى رمية تماس و يستمر الاداء هجوما من المريخ و دفاع من الهلال حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ من تراوري 
الشوط الثاني 
مع بدايته اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج بخيت و دخول ضفر و اخرج الهلال الحارس بارتيز وحل بدلا عنه بدوي عثمان 
العارضة تحرم المريخ من هدف
في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني اطلق اللاعب تراوري تسديدة عادت من العارضة الى الحارس بدي لتحرم المريخ من هدف ثان لتراوري 
المالي يضيف الثاني 
اضاف اللاعب تراوري الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة العاشر من شوط اللعب الثاني وبعده وجد اللاعب فرصة جديدة لاضافة الهدف الثالث الا ان كرته مرت جوار القائم الايمن للحارس بدوي عثمان 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء لأيمن سعيد
*

----------


## ezzeo

*أيمن سعيد حقو يطلعووووووووووه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج الان وانغا مصاب ودخول عبدو جابر
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لايمن سعيد وخروج وانغا مصابا ودخول عبده جابر .... لماذا لم يتم اراحة المصرى فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*قلنا نعمل حسابنا من البطاقات
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بطاقة صفراء لأيمن سعيد



صدقنى مقصوووووده والله انا متوقع ايدوهو بطاقة صفراء 
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصابة شمس الفلاح ايضا فى هذه اللحظات
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*متى نال ايمن بطاقة منذ تسجيله بالمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟هذه بطاقة مقصودة ومعروف هدفها  والكلام دا قلناه امس انه مستهدف   ولكن ماذا نفعل مع الأدارة الفنية التى تغفل مثل هذه  الخباثات  التحكيمية 
*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*كده ظهر المخطط اسمن سعيد المباراة القادمة كرت ويقيف مباراة الجلافيظ
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بطاقة صفراء لأيمن سعيد



ي جماعة أيمن سعيد هذه البطاقة الثانية .
هل يُحرم من المباراة القادمة ؟
*

----------


## ezzeo

*وناس النسور أصلهم عندهم معانا كراهية حا يجو كل واحد شايل ليهو سااااااااااطوووور
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*33 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى والمريخ متقدم بهدفى تراورى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دي مباراة القصد منها تمكين الهليل بإبعاد معامل النصر في المريخ
*

----------


## ali sirag

*ما يلعب المباراة الجاية ويجي مرتاح ويطبق الحنة ليحول ليل الهليل لسواد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الهلال ينشط فى هذه اللحظات
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*الله غالب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 45 (45 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,محمد عثمان شمو,محمد عوض حبشي,alajabalajeeb,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز,asimayis,المريخ والتاريخ,المسلمي,النزير,الدسكو,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الشائب,السر سيداحمد,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,diaamahi,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo,kampbell,kartoub,majedsiddig,mohammed saif,زين العابدين عبدالله,زياد-ودالفضل,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,كوكو العجيب,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,عبدالناصر,عبدالسلام محمد,عصام طه,ود الرياض
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي هلال الفاشر نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*37 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدفي تراوري
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اجلدوا الحكم 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكم محرش بالتأكيد
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*طرد على جعفر 
وانذار ايمن سعيد 
دى دايره ليها فهم 
ما ظاهرة 
الحكم لازم اتجلد 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الذى حدث اليوم كتبته انا امس 
 أيمن سعيد والإستهدافنال ايمن كرت ظلما وعدونا من حكم ازرق بائس وسوف ينال فى المباريتين القادمتين للمريخ كروت صفراء او حمراء حتى لايلعب نهائى المتاز وسوف ترون ما سيفعل به حكام صلاح الذى تبكم ولم يتحدث عن فعلة بكرى وكرت ايمن اللهم اقطع صوته واضعف بصره وبصر وديدى الجلفوط الحاقد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مخالفة علي رأس خط 18 للمريخ
يا رب يا كريم قون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الكرة تعلو العارضة هدف ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الكندو

*استتهداف وااااااضح لايمن
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نجم مباراة اليوم تراورى
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لابد من ايقاف هذا العبث 
من الجمهور 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*3دقائق زمن محتسب اضافي  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*45 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى والزمن المضاف 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ علي هلال الفاشر نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عبدو جابر والهدف الثالث
*

----------


## kampbell

*قووووووووووووووووون تالت عبدو جابر \ 92
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر يحرز الهدف للمريخ من تمريرة متقنة من تراوري
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون لعبده جابر من كرة تراورى المحسنة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عبدو جابر والهدف الثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف بركة تحل علي المريخ بمناسبة الإنتصار بالثلاثية رغم الإستهداف والحكم المن الله ما بخاف
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياجماعه حكاية التلاتات دى مع البراطيش كبار وصغار شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* تهانينا بفوز الزعيم بثلاث اهداف دون مقابل 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل ليرتفع الزعيم بنقاطه الى الرقم 50 .... مبروكين وعقبال كاس الممتاز بعد ضرب الصفراب فى ال 30 من شهر الردم
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
والشكر لله
مبرووووووووووك الف مبروك بفوز المريخ
ان شاء الله النصر في المباراتين المتبقيتين
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*أمنوا معى 
اللهم من اراد بالمريخ شرا ان تقطع نسله وتشل حركته وتوقف الدم فى عروقه    آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييين    امنوا وادعوا بهذا الدعاء عند السحر 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروووووووووووك وعقبال تتواصل التلاتات 
يجب معالجة السلبيات في المباراة  القادمة
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*عشان ما نديهم الفرصة ونحبط المخطط اي لاعب مرشح لمباراة المتلتين ما يلعب مباراة النسور
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*مبروك 
 انتهينا من الابن وعقبال الاب الضال 
*

----------


## ود الكندو

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ياجماعه حكاية التلاتات دى مع البراطيش كبار وصغار شنو ؟؟؟



لو إنتصرنا في الفاينل على الهليل المهلهل بثلاثة أهداف ، أنا سوف أسمي هذا العام عام التلاتات في الرشاشات 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الحمد  لله  والشكر  لله  
نحمدك ونشكر  فضلك  يا الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله
مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*الشوط الثاني  المريخ متقدم بهدفين لتراوري و كرتين لتراوري في العراضة و لم تنتهي المباراة بعد
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

أمنوا معى 
اللهم من اراد بالمريخ شرا ان تقطع نسله وتشل حركته وتوقف الدم فى عروقه    آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييين    امنوا وادعوا بهذا الدعاء عند السحر 




اميييييييين يااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------

